# Should I or shouldnt I?



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Well before my wife left me. We agreed to let me have the kids till school was out. No problem, then she asked when she comes back from california to get kidsi f could she use the car for 2 weeks so she can take the kids to her moms . in the beginning she was supposed to take the car,thats how i found out she was actually leaving me for another guy. She told she didnt need the car i could keep it. blAH BLAH. I've been thinking why should i give her the cr? That will take away my transporttion to and from work and the likes. I have to be at work between 230 a.m. and 330 am mountain time. I am delivery driver (semis) and there are alot times i put in 15+ hrs a day in at work. Crazy I know!!! So any thoughts from you wonderful people out there.


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

If you let her take the car for those 2 weeks, will you have a way to get to work? If not, then she needs to figure it out on her own. She could always rent a car for the 2 weeks.


----------

